# 2 Netzwerke verbinden



## webfreak (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab win2k mit einem Wlan-Netzwerk (192.168.1.x) und einem Lan-Netzwerk (192.168.0.x)

Ich möchte dass alle PCs aus allen beiden Netzwerken miteinander komunizieren können, als ob sie in einem Netz wären. Wie mache ich das? Unter Linux wäre das meiner ansicht nach kein Problem aber unter Win finde ich nichts entsprechendes.

webfreak


----------



## Sinac (31. Dezember 2003)

Du must deinen Win2k PC als Router zwischen de Netzwerken laufen lassen, unter Windows XP kannste die Verbindungen einfac überprücken, weiß aber nich wie das unter 2k ist...


----------



## Robert Steichele (2. Januar 2004)

Müssen die IP-Bereiche zwingend so sein? Ansonsten würde ich einen einheitlichen IP-Bereich machen und einfach den Switch und den Accesspoint verbinden.


----------



## webfreak (3. Januar 2004)

Ja, so hatte ich das uuch vor, aber das geht räumlich net (Mein Mutter will net dass die LAN-Kabel im ganzen Haus herrum liegen). Bin weiter auf der suche nach einer guten Lösung.
webfreak


----------



## Robert Steichele (3. Januar 2004)

Dann mußt du die Netzwerkverbindungen überbrücken, wie Sinac beschrieben hat.


----------

